# The Circle Walk Practice of Ba Gua Zhang by Dan Miller



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2016)

The Circle Walk Practice of Ba Gua Zhang by Dan Miller - posted in my blog


----------



## oaktree (Mar 22, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> The Circle Walk Practice of Ba Gua Zhang by Dan Miller - posted in my blog


It is plausible that he learned it from the longmen sect, I have seen their circle walking around a tree before it doesn't look to much like Baguazhang more like the walking rites buddhist priest do. An interesting article though.


----------

